# Topics > Mixed reality > Augmented reality >  Blippar app, augmented reality and image-recognition technology, Blippar, London, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Developer - Blippar

blippar.com/webar-sdk

----------


## Airicist

What is Blippar

Published on Sep 20, 2013




> Blippar is the world’s leading visual browser, harnessing augmented reality and image-recognition technology to bring the physical world to life through smartphones, tablets and wearables. Once the Blippar app is downloaded and opened on a mobile device, users are able to hold their phones over physical blippable content - from products to posters - to trigger an engaging digital experience known as “blipping.”

----------


## Airicist

Blippar - A new way of discovering the world

Published on Jun 4, 2015




> Blippar is the world’s leading visual discovery app, harnessing augmented reality and image-recognition technology to bring the physical world to life through smartphones. Once the Blippar app is downloaded, people can blipp ("scan") objects they’re curious about and unlock useful and entertaining content.

----------


## Airicist

Blippar introduces automotive recognition using computer vision & augmented reality

Published on May 25, 2017




> US streets become a car showroom. Blippar’s technology is first to allow consumers to instantly recognize any vehicle make and model in the entire US market & unlock AR content from the vehicle. The car recognition technology uses computer vision to recognize new and old cars in a magazine, on the streets or in a video. Once the car is recognized users can unlock an augmented reality experience every time they come across a car.
> 
> Jump into the driver’s seat and get a 360 degree view inside your dream car, or unlock more details about that model, or simply satisfy your curiosity about the cars you come across- and read expert reviews.

----------


## Airicist

Blippar - Where AR and AI meet

Published on Oct 4, 2017




> Hello, we are Blippar. A tech company focused on augmented reality (AR) and computer vision - a field of artificial intelligence (AI) that understands sight. 
> 
> We've been creating world leading augmented reality since 2011. These experiences have shaped the technology products we offer today. 
> 
> Using our platforms and tools, anyone, with any skill-set, can take advantage of the power of augmented reality and computer vision.

----------


## Airicist

Using virtual stores to train retail staff with Augmented Reality

Published on Nov 29, 2018




> Welcome to augmented reality retail stores. Our latest demo demonstrates the potential for AR to enable staff training, by visualising a store experience. Staff can explore new collections before launch, get up to speed on latest trends, learn about the product and simulate different customer service issues.

----------


## andycooper

Looks very cool and useful for different industries. Nowadays using such a technology is a good AR software solutions.

----------

